# Need information about SFSU



## shuai (May 3, 2016)

hi
everyone!

I got admitted to sfsul's MFA Cinema program recently but I still hesitate to make the decision.
If I choose this program, am I able to broaden my social network on campus? 
Is there plenty of facilities for me to make a short film?
In the end, compared to FSU or ACCD, can SFSU be a good graduate film school choice?


----------



## Alok NR (Apr 9, 2018)

shuai said:


> hi
> everyone!
> 
> I got admitted to sfsul's MFA Cinema program recently but I still hesitate to make the decision.
> ...



Hi  Did you choose SFSU over your other options. If yes could you tell me how the experiece there has been so far. If no pls share your reason to choose not to. I have been accepted to SFSU myself and its proving to be a little hard to get info on the sCHool.


----------



## roscthve (Jan 29, 2019)

Alok NR said:


> Hi  Did you choose SFSU over your other options. If yes could you tell me how the experiece there has been so far. If no pls share your reason to choose not to. I have been accepted to SFSU myself and its proving to be a little hard to get info on the sCHool.



Hey, I applied to SFSU as well. Since your message is from last year, did you decide on going to the school? When did you receive a notification? Also, can you write about the program and if you’d recommend it?

Thanks


----------



## kwunder (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi roscthve, 
I was contacted about scheduling an interview for SFSU for Fall 2019, I had no idea there was a phone interview because none of the sources and application list mention it, do you think this is a new thing this year? Hard to find much information about SFSU on here haha


----------



## roscthve (Mar 13, 2019)

kwunder said:


> Hi roscthve,
> I was contacted about scheduling an interview for SFSU for Fall 2019, I had no idea there was a phone interview because none of the sources and application list mention it, do you think this is a new thing this year? Hard to find much information about SFSU on here haha



Hey! I got an interview request too. I didn’t realize they’d interview either, but I don’t mind. I can’t find any info either!!!!


----------



## kwunder (Mar 13, 2019)

roscthve said:


> Hey! I got an interview request too. I didn’t realize they’d interview either, but I don’t mind. I can’t find any info either!!!!


Hey! yeah I'm really confused because of the wording of the email, they say "before we issue you an acceptance letter, i would like to conduct a phone interview"which really sounds like "you're in, but if we don't like what you say on the phone we will take back the offer" ?? or is it just me.. also all of the names on the sign up sheet for the interview (including mine) are diverse if you get my drift (i.e. no John Stevens, etc.) so I'm just feeling some way about this lmao


----------



## roscthve (Mar 13, 2019)

kwunder said:


> Hey! yeah I'm really confused because of the wording of the email, they say "before we issue you an acceptance letter, i would like to conduct a phone interview"which really sounds like "you're in, but if we don't like what you say on the phone we will take back the offer" ?? or is it just me.. also all of the names on the sign up sheet for the interview (including mine) are diverse if you get my drift (i.e. no John Stevens, etc.) so I'm just feeling some way about this lmao



Lmaooo “John Stevens.” I don’t think I even focused on the names haha. They’re pitting us against each other (jk...kind of?) I had the same wording in the email and re-read it a few times. It really sounded like “you’re in for sure, but wait not yet.” The interview should’ve come before, right? Then again, whatever I’ll jump through another hoop if that makes it easier. I can finesse my way through a phone interview. I’ve done Skype interviews that were a little awkward, I don’t know if a phone interview will be more or less so.


----------



## kwunder (Mar 13, 2019)

roscthve said:


> Lmaooo “John Stevens.” I don’t think I even focused on the names haha. They’re pitting us against each other (jk...kind of?) I had the same wording in the email and re-read it a few times. It really sounded like “you’re in for sure, but wait not yet.” The interview should’ve come before, right? Then again, whatever I’ll jump through another hoop if that makes it easier. I can finesse my way through a phone interview. I’ve done Skype interviews that were a little awkward, I don’t know if a phone interview will be more or less so.


they liked our application enough so the only thing is to not completely blow it, good luck to us both! ☘


----------



## xinj li (Mar 14, 2019)

kwunder said:


> they liked our application enough so the only thing is to not completely blow it, good luck to us both! ☘





roscthve said:


> Lmaooo “John Stevens.” I don’t think I even focused on the names haha. They’re pitting us against each other (jk...kind of?) I had the same wording in the email and re-read it a few times. It really sounded like “you’re in for sure, but wait not yet.” The interview should’ve come before, right? Then again, whatever I’ll jump through another hoop if that makes it easier. I can finesse my way through a phone interview. I’ve done Skype interviews that were a little awkward, I don’t know if a phone interview will be more or less so.


Hi， I got the interview too.But did they tell you their skype accuount? Thank you !


----------



## roscthve (Mar 14, 2019)

xinj li said:


> Hi， I got the interview too.But did they tell you their skype accuount? Thank you !



They said it’s a phone interview, so they’ll call us at the time we chose.


----------



## xinj li (Mar 15, 2019)

roscthve said:


> They said it’s a phone interview, so they’ll call us at the time we chose.


Do you know something about SFSU?  Is this program good?


----------



## roscthve (Mar 15, 2019)

xinj li said:


> Do you know something about SFSU?  Is this program good?



It depends what you’re looking for. I did research on film programs that weren’t just focused on technical skill or what specific role you want to take (Director, producer, etc.). Nothing wrong with that, I just wanted something different. I like the fact that this program emphasizes theory courses and has an experimental concentration, which I’m interested in. I like the diverse faculty and student body (women, international, etc.). San Francisco has an amazing art scene, so I can engage with people outside of the school and network easily. My mentor went there and raved about it. She ended up becoming the director of the film program at my undergrad school and I like that career trajectory ?

Plus, being a liberal arts state school makes it’s cheaper and I can collaborate with other non-art departments, which is important to me because I’m very research-based. 

The negatives: San Francisco is very expensive to live in. I’m sure living on the outskirts and commuting would make it cheaper, but it’s still up there in terms of cost of living. 

I also can’t seem to find students to ask about this program. So I’m just going off of their program details and my mentor.

Do your research. Look at their course structure. Browse through their faculty list (it’s diverse in terms of concentration, research interests, background). Ask questions during your interview to figure out if you can grow at the school.


----------



## roscthve (Mar 15, 2019)

xinj li said:


> Do you know something about SFSU?  Is this program good?



Also, keep in mind the time difference wherever you are since the interview is in California (PST).


----------



## xinj li (Mar 16, 2019)

roscthve said:


> It depends what you’re looking for. I did research on film programs that weren’t just focused on technical skill or what specific role you want to take (Director, producer, etc.). Nothing wrong with that, I just wanted something different. I like the fact that this program emphasizes theory courses and has an experimental concentration, which I’m interested in. I like the diverse faculty and student body (women, international, etc.). San Francisco has an amazing art scene, so I can engage with people outside of the school and network easily. My mentor went there and raved about it. She ended up becoming the director of the film program at my undergrad school and I like that career trajectory ?
> 
> Plus, being a liberal arts state school makes it’s cheaper and I can collaborate with other non-art departments, which is important to me because I’m very research-based.
> 
> ...


wow! Thanks for your reply!! It helps me a lot


----------



## roscthve (Mar 16, 2019)

xinj li said:


> wow! Thanks for your reply!! It helps me a lot



I did my “interview” yesterday. It’s not really an interview, more like an info session of the program. They didn’t ask any questions, just provided info and let me ask questions if I had any. So no stress


----------



## xinj li (Mar 21, 2019)

roscthve said:


> I did my “interview” yesterday. It’s not really an interview, more like an info session of the program. They didn’t ask any questions, just provided info and let me ask questions if I had any. So no stress


Thank you! So did they give you offer? Have you decided to go there?


----------



## roscthve (Mar 21, 2019)

I got two offers from programs I liked better, plus funding. I’m deciding between RISD and Syracuse, so no San Fran for me


----------

